# My Return to Model Railroading



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

After not having any trains since '98ish, I figured it was time to get back into model railroading and slot cars. It is time to start getting my trains and Tyco US-1 Trucking set ready to pass on to my 2 year old son. No, he won't be playing with them unsupervised. I talked the wife into using an empty room in the house until we finish the upstairs this spring- which will give me a 14x22 room to play in. 

This layout is going to be an 8x8 L shape table. The table is framed with 2x4's and the top is 5/8 T&G OSB.

Picked up 10 2x4x8, 6 5/8x2x4 T&G OSB from Home Depot.



















Here is the table framed out









Here is the table finished


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Now that is dedication I love the pics of the lumber in the corvette

How far is the reach into the corner?? you will have reach issues in that corner with the layout being 8x8. unless you make access hatches to pop up from... When i was younger i had a layout with 2 sheets of 4x8, it was a pain to work with, but i didnt have access hatches either. Most modelers suggest no more reach of 30 inches and thats pushing it, id stay 24-30 max

Would going around the whole room be out of the question?? I know you already have your bench work up but You would gain alot of mainline run this way and have no reach issues. It would be easy to cut those sheets down to 24 inches wide... I know how it is trying to convince the old lady for more layout room. For me we agreed on a corner of the basement, but i wasnt happy with the size area, so when she was at work i continued to keep expanding my layout into one section of the basement... You should have seen her face when she finally walked downstairs, hahaha, it wasnt exactly funny for me, since i had to hear it, but she got over it

Nice start to your layout.. What happens if you want to go bigger?? Is there any extra room to go bigger or is this all you can spare? Either way good to see you are on board... Any size layout is better then no layout at all so either way keep us posted with your progress


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I would love to try that with my 93 vette


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I did a mockup of the curve in the back corner, and I can reach it if I stretch- even easier if I stand on a stool. The table is 30" high.

I can't go around the room. To the right is the closet that we use, and to the left is a mountain of the wife's stuffed animals. I don't really need anything bigger currently, especially since I will be moving it to a 14x22 room this spring/summer.

I will also be putting my Tyco US-1 trucking set on this in some form. Maybe not a lot now, but once upstairs it will be game on for trains and US-1 trucking.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok sounds good! One more suggestion. If you plan on moving this to a different room, why not make this more modular so it can come apart in sections without having to cut layout in peices??? Either way you do it, its up to you its your layout:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright ... here's the deal ...

We have a LOT of start-up model train layouts here on our forum. Some big plans, some little plans ... but all in good fun.

However ...

This is the VERY FIRST that I've seen that has its first beginning steps in the back of a slick, cherry-red Corvette.

I'm speechless ...

:thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My advice before you get in too deep, scrap the wafer board / OSB table top! 
It will give you nothing but headaches when it comes time to set up trains on it.
Wafer board expands and contracts in different directions at different rates and it will lead to problems keeping track smooth and in line.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

It is modular. The 4x4 section is actually a separate piece that sets onto the main table. 2 screws and it is off- with the top still attached to it.

Once I get it up and running, I will be putting foam board on top of the table and cork under all the rails. I also plan on painting everything and finishing it with some trim.

Wafer board and OSB are actually 2 different products. Wafer board has the wood chips in random directions. OSB- Oriented Strand Board, is an engineered wood sheet where each layer is oriented at 90 degrees to the layer below it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

More lumber fits in that 'Vette than fits in my 350Z!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ABN,

Gonna add some gussets or diag braces to the tops of those table legs, to prevent the accidental kick-in? Not too much supporting them against latteral loads.

I've seen many people say "Oh ... the leg's not going anywhere ... it's screwed in super tight at the top." But, in the end, it doesn't take much force at all down at the bottom of the leg to induce enough of a bending moment load to rips those screws right out.

Just tossing something out ...

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I used osb plywood also. My bench work is freestanding, not attached to the wall just butted up against it... my layout is in my basement. I'd say temps stay relatively the same thru out the seasons. I have not ran into any problems so far. My layout has been up for a year now. I have 1 1/2 foam on top of the ply...

I haven't experienced any expanding/contracting with my layout.
But i think every layout is different with all the different variables.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I will be adding diagonal braces, they just aren't on yet. I will be going with metal diagonal bracing for the legs. I just forgot to get them while I was at Home Depot.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree with TJ. I have braces on the legs of my table, and they are only 23" long!

If you are going to use 2x4's, which is really over building, you should have braces too.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I would much rather build it too strong than not strong enough. I can sit on it and bounce and it barely flexes. Besides, 2x4's aren't much more than 2x3's. My original idea was to weld up a table frame out of 1.5" - 2" hollow square steel, but would have had no way to get it home since I haven't gotten around to getting a welder lol. 

This weekend I plan on talking the wife into giving up another 4x4 area in the bedroom and expanding the table hehehe....She is going to say yes, she just doesn't know it yet haha!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

uh oh!!! already going bigger:thumbsup:

You just got bit by the bug. Going bigger is always a awesome feeling! I was at about a 10x10 area to start, not im about 18x18, and plans to expand once agian!

To have a longer mainline run is very addicting, wanting more and more of a run is a mind battle for me


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is what I have so far. I need to pick up a bunch of 22" radius curve track to finish the outer loop on the right, the outer loop on the bottom left, and the outer corner on the top right. Also need some straight track and a few flex track to connect it all.


























This is what I have to run on it:

















The guts of the UP and the Santa Fe are in the garage being rewired, I don't have guts for the Chattanooga.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I picked up the rest of the track I need for everything but the rail yard. Need to get some turn outs for it. Started laying the track and I ran out of cork ugh....I also forgot how much I hated working with it on curves lol.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's my method ...

Your cork is split down the middle, right? Split it fully in half. Premark the intended track centerline on your layout board. Using a hot glue gun, put down a few dabs of hot glue on one side of that centerline mark, only, over a length of about 18". (Further than that, and the glue will start to dry.) Push the cork half into the hot glue, aligning the split edge with your centerline mark. If any hot glue squeeze up along the split edge, let it dry a bit, then cut it away with a sharp razor. Now go ahead and do the other cork side, over that same 18" or so. When you come to the end of a cork strip, try to stagger the left/right ends a bit. (That will naturally happen while contouring around a curve.)

Perhaps that offers some help.

TJ


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

Progress so far:


























I still need to finish the turntable, and build a small switching yard next to the turntable. I need to order a few special switches before I can finish the switching yard though. I hope to have the turntable finished/wired and all the turnouts wired by the end of next weekend.

I also need to get 2 straight rerailers and put those in as well.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

That going to look good i like the double track side by side ,


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

Ripped it apart today to lay down some polystyrene and grass mats, once the glue dries tonight tomorrow I will start putting it back together. Also going to give building a mountain/tunnel with left over polystyrene. I think I might tweak the layout slightly also.

Picked up a motor for my turntable, a spool of wire, and some other goodies. Need to order a Peco 3 way switch so I can start on my yard.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

HardcoreABN said:


> To the right is the closet that we use, and to the left is a mountain of the wife's stuffed animals.


This stuffed animal mountain is the comment I find most intriguing! What does that look like?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Love those superhero cars. They're wicked!


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

Got the track laid back down and wired most of it. I still have to wire 1 turnout but I am in no hurry because I don't have the Peco 3way turnouts I need for my yard yet anyway. I also need to wire up the rest of the turntable- only 2 of the slots are wired. I will wire 1 more today yet then I will need another switch to cover me for the engines I have. I am going to put a curve with a turnout going to 2 buildings on the right side. I am going to use regular track for that and I need to pick some up. Not really wanting to use the brass track I have since the rest is nickle-silver. 

The wiring is a mess because I need to get 2 PDBs- 1 for AC, 1 for DC. Once I get those, I will make a power distribution center and wire everything up nice and pretty. Also need to make a control station.

I am attempting to make a mountain/tunnel, will see how that goes today.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

Semi-finished turntable


















Work on the town


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking good.


----------

